# ROCCAT Kave 5.1 Surround Sound Gaming Headset vs Razer Carcharias



## coolfriend693 (Apr 7, 2015)

Hello
I own Razer Carcharias headphones... i was looking foward to buy the above mentioned Roccat for 5.1 gaming.. Can u tell me besides surround surround, the performance of Roccat is any better or even close to Razer Carcharias?? Is it worth spending on new Roccat??


----------



## GhorMaanas (Apr 8, 2015)

coolfriend693 said:


> Hello
> I own Razer Carcharias headphones... i was looking foward to buy the above mentioned Roccat for 5.1 gaming.. Can u tell me besides surround surround, the performance of Roccat is any better or even close to Razer Carcharias?? Is it worth spending on new Roccat??



any reason why Roccat Kave, or did you mean Kave XTD by it? i had the Kave with me in 2011-2012. then, it was probably the only true 5.1 gaming headset available here. later, more came out, like CM Storm Sirus, and now the Kave XTD sometime back. there might be more now. i sold off the Kave long back, and have no experience with the Carcharias, but i had posted a *sort of a review* for the Kave back then; read it up a bit and see if it helps.


----------



## coolfriend693 (Apr 11, 2015)

In read ur review before i posted it... Now for music its not the best, i was just wondering if compared to Razer Carcharius it is any better or equal in performance for music.. Yup im talking about Roccat Kave 5.1... not xtd.... Its mentioned in top 10 headphones on Digit site


----------



## GhorMaanas (Apr 12, 2015)

alright. if music-reproduction is also of a concern in a gaming headset, then i presume Carcharias may fare a bit better. may be ask on head-fi forums after registering there. more probability of getting some better answers there for your particular query.


----------



## coolfriend693 (May 10, 2015)

thank u guys....


----------



## GhorMaanas (May 11, 2015)

welcome! only one guy here.


----------



## Lenny (May 15, 2015)

Razer Carcharias i read some great reviews over this one.


----------



## coolfriend693 (May 26, 2015)




----------

